# Steelhead Flies



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

today i stocked up on some steelie flies. i have lots of nymphs and terrestrials and dry flies but not alot of steelie flies. here are some i bought what ya think?

Beadhead Glo Bugs orange
Beadhead Kauffman's Stone both brown and black
Steelhead Egg-Sucking Leech purple
Sucker Spawn -orange and cream
wooley buggers olive
bead head hares ear
crystal meth
Popsicle - } crazy colored streamers i had to try}
Purple Peril }
i also got some clouser minnows. i got 36 flies for 30 bux plus i got 4 leaders with that


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

so is this a good selection of steelhead flies? as you kno you can never have enough flies!!!! r there any that I left out? I kno sneeky petes were out of stock so i couldn't get them. there were lots of colorful streamer patterns but noone on here talks about using any of those streamers. just mostly egg patterns and the wooley bugger and leeches.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

u should try making ur own. I think it is a good selection but u also might want to get some nymphs


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty good mix. A general rule of thumb (GENERAL...always exceptions).

Start out with the streamers now...then move onto egg patterns by the spring, with nymphs and the like thrown in anywhere for good measure.

That is my rule...I usually do a double fly rig. Egg pattern above either streamer in fall or nymph through winter and then into another streamer or larger nymph in the spring,

Buggers are great, especially in pink or white.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

People of the Perch is right. You should tie your own. You'll go broke buying new ones to replace the ones you'll lose in the river. You can buy a fly tying kit which has instructions on tying different flies and contains a vise. Cabelas sells them and they come with a video tape on how to tie different flies. Gander Mountain probabaly sells them also. Good luck !


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i got lots of nymphs that I already have like hares ears, prince nymphs, pheasent tails, copper johns , caddis nymphs and stuff. You guys r right i should tie my own. i need to learn how to 1st tho and then invest in the stuff. since this is my 1st year fly fishing i will probaly end up getting in to it in the future. i feel you guys on expensive stuff but this place is the cheapest place i can find on the net so far . so until i learn then i will go there i guess. i will check that out at cabelas and maybe invest in some tying soon


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I have tied for a few years but I gave it up almost completly. I found a few sites where you can get quality flies as cheap or cheaper than you can tie them. The things I still tie are eggs, but tieing is relaxing .

take a look at this site.
http://www.flyshack.com/Home.aspx?s...37;20fishing&OVKEY=fly fishing&OVMTC=standard


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

pike i will try to take over where you left off. perch over here got my brain wheels spinning and now after reading up for a few hours. then I went on ebay and bought a kit that comes with 
Low glare, black finish, AA Vise with C-Clamp for bench or table attachment 
Material spring 
Bobbin threader with brass handle 
Dubbing hook 
Hackle pliers 
Material cutting scissors 
Thread bobbin with flared ended tube 
Dubbing needle/bodkin with brass half-hitch tool 
Improved whip finisher with brass handle
all these cost me 25 bux including shipping. 

next I bought a 50 + bags of materials on ebay for 24 bux shipped(they seem like small bags but way more materials than the cabelas brand kit) but it will get me started for now. also i will go to gander mountain asap and get me some head cement and the threads and some extra glo yarn and hooks.
so for 50 bux i got all that and maybe for 25 more i can get alot more supplies from gander. hope it works good. like i said i am cheap and i am just beginning. i hear some cheap vises won't hold a fly but if the vise sucks i will replace if i like tying. wish me luck! now I am excited like on christmas day when u were a kid lol.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pikedaddy said:


> I have tied for a few years but I gave it up almost completly. I found a few sites where you can get quality flies as cheap or cheaper than you can tie them. The things I still tie are eggs, but tieing is relaxing .
> 
> take a look at this site.
> http://www.flyshack.com/Home.aspx?src=ovt&CatID=1&OVRAW=fly fishing&OVKEY=fly fishing&OVMTC=standard


Another good site is anglersdream.net. Not as good a selection for steelhead flies, but still like .60 a fly!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

msmith2004 i have gotten there before also. pretty nice flies


----------

